

Stephen Fry's Secret Life Of The Manic Depressive - jacabado
http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=iO_ESsTVf78&feature=related
An invaluable documentary in fighting the stigma of those who cope with this disease. 
It is for me one of the best contributions I have ever seen to fight this problem. Aside from the discussions of the definition of the disease, one of the biggest struggles of the manic depressives and their close ones is how to overcome the social stigma. I will admire the genius of the Stephen Fry and all of the participants in this documentary, wherever it comes from.
======
danw
For those who want to watch it all in one go I put together a playlist. Go to
<http://uk.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=C19504751ED647B6> and hit "Play All"

------
kingnothing
Every time I see his name I think it's going to be something related to
Futurama. :-/

------
jacabado
Be sure to check all the parts, 1 to 7 the first episode, and 8 to 14 the
second.

